# Where to hunt geese?



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Howdy guys, just a quick question. I want to get into some geese but don't know the first place about where to find them. I mostly hunt Ogden Bay and Howard Slough. I've never seen them at Howard slough but we saw one flock at Ogden Bay last Saturday. So should i just stick with hunting at the WMA's or would i see more geese if i asked to hunt on somebody's cornfield? I'm not asking for anyone's honey hole but somewhere where me and my dad could get into geese would be awesome. We're both greenhorns at waterfowling and have never even shot at geese. He went and bought some 3 1/2 '' BB shot Blindsides in case we see some though. All he talks about is how much he wants to shoot " A big ol canadian!"... I would love to help him get one, so maybe somebody could point me in the right direction?


Any tips for geese are appreciated as well!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

> So should i just stick with hunting at the WMA's or would i see more geese if i asked to hunt on somebody's cornfield?


It depends on a lot of things. If you find a field where geese have been actively feeding, you could probably find a way to hide and shoot them as they come in. Otherwise, picking a field is a needle in a haystack kind of thing, especially without decoys.

I have no experience with Ogden Bay, but I've found that geese are hard to come by at Howard Slough.

I've also noticed that people have better success hunting around the edges of a WMA instead of in the middle. Once you've found a place, make sure that nobody will be able to cut you off and shoot at the flock before it gets to you.

Make sure any geese you shoot won't land in water too deep for retrieving. It sucks to lose a duck but it really sucks to lose a goose.

When a goose comes close enough to shoot, keep your cool! I've missed more geese than I'd care to admit, and part of it is probably because I get so excited when one comes by. Also remember that they are flying faster than they appear to be.

I'd also advise you not to skybust! Geese are farther away than they look. Also, they may take a different flight path in the future if you scare them by shooting at them.

Most importantly, don't get too frustrated. Geese don't come easy. But like I said, spend enough time hunting and you will run into a few.

Good luck!


----------



## GooseBuster!! (Nov 28, 2011)

Find the X..  set up decoys, and learn how to call. Be Patience it takes some time,money and effort.... but when they come in it's a freakin rush.... Clarq gave some great advice...


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been hunting for 10 years and this year was the closest I have been to killing geese, but they were just out of range. Be patient, keep scouting, I'm sure we will get lucky soon enough.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

One thing I would throw in, know when NOT to call. I have seen this (and done myself). Dont let the geese zero in on where the calling is coming from and if you cant call, DONT !! when they are coming in, just be quite.


----------



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

Without access to a great field where geese activly feed, goose hunting is kinda difficult. You really have to be in the right place at the right time. And sometimes you can be in the right spot at the right time and still not get a shot. I was up in Idaho over thanksgiving and there are plenty of geese along the Snake River. I'm hoping they're heading this way once it freezes and the fields up there get coverd in snow. Your odds should increase in a month from now. Have you considered a guided hunt? It would cost about that much or even be cheaper than buying calls, decoys, and time spent learning how to hunt them. One more thing, without a good field, calls and really good decoys and you're out chasing geese you will rarely get a shot at one. It's almost impossible to sneek up on a flock of geese in an open field. I would consider icefishing around Utah Lake or Willard with a shotgun by your chair. I'm sure you'll have just as much luck and something to do while you wait.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

all ive got to tell you is, good luck. youre gonna need it.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Simply finding a corn field is not enough. In my experience geese will tend to fly in the same flight paths year after year. They tend to use the same general areas for feeding as well. The best thing I can tell you is get out there and spot them, follow them as best you can and find out where they are going and coming from. Just being in there flight path is not always good enough. Most often those birds have exactly in mind where they are going and won't deviate much from it. You may get lucky here and there but I've found it takes time and effort to be consistently successful at goose hunting.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

While I agree with the comments about having the correct gear. Remember you dont HAVE to find a field and private property. In my life I have dropped a fair number of geese and have NEVER hunted them in a field or anything but publicground, thats not saying I havent wanted to try a field hunt :lol: just havent had the oppurtunity , but there are plenty of open public area's to hunt, on water, mud and land. The decoy's I invested in were Aqua vac's.... I love these because they have a flat "keel less" bottom, they do great in the water or sitting on land or ice. just a thought, versatility is a good thing and can save a few buck's. Good luck :O||:


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Well lets just say that I have shot lots of geese on public, private, and out of state, it takes scouting and more scouting and then some more scouting you need to pattern birds and find them using an area, I can tell you your gonna need to get off the beaten path if you want to harvest geese on public land in utah and that requires miles of hiking to be successful. Throwing out a few floaters at a really busy wma, it just isn't going to happen you may get lucky but it like winning the lottery. Goose hunting takes money unfortantely, be it for gas, decoys, blinds, boats, land to be truely successful multiply times threw out the season. I would probally take up the suggestion of hiring a guide they usually have years if not decades of experience, all the equipment, land and geese.

If your our really interested in getting started some silouettes, or lesser fullbody geese would be a good investment as they our light and realistic, a layout blind, a pair of gardening shears for collecting vegetation to cover you layout blinds, and a cart or sled to be able to haul all your stuff out, a high quality pair of binoculars. The most important thing in goose hunting is scouting without that you will never be succesful just lucky. If you have any other specific question just ask I would be happy to help you.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

As stated, scout, and scout some more. Things are getting cold quick. Smaller flocks will soon be more prevelant and the geese will quiet down not requiring as much calling. Find some safe ice holding geese and a dozen or two decoys. Cover up well and HOLD STILL. Let the decoys do the work. Good luck!!!


----------

